# Can a broken bone heal perfectly?



## Derek Wilson (May 13, 2018)

Yes with proper care and following few tips you can speed up the bone fracturing process.


Take dietary supplements. Include calcium, magnesium, vitamin c, vitamin k1, vitamin 2, zinc, protein etc in your foods. 


Quit smoking, drinking.
Limit the usage of salt.
Stay away from cola, caffeine, and sweetened beverages.

Thanks!


----------

